# pensacola pier



## capehorn (Dec 27, 2007)

do anybody have any info on the pensacola pier i saw them putting pillings up and if so how far are they going with it and when is the dead line on it any info is apreciated thanks


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

??









Do you mean Panama City Beach Pier? or the Gulf State Park Pier (in Gulf Shores)?

They are the only ones currently under construction to my knowledge.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i think he means 3-mile bridge...

from what i'm told, it will be 1/3 the length of the original, and should be done in 1 year.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you referring to the old 3 Mile bridge fishing pier?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

you ever sell that cape or did you decide to keep it??

and Yes , I think he's talking about the 3-mile bridge.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishaholic (4/22/2008)*Are you referring to the old 3 Mile bridge fishing pier?


Nevermind, VS posted it while I was typing


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

the last i heard on the 3-mile pier was it would be completed by 12/09


----------

